# Being watched



## Ron-NY (Apr 17, 2008)

I had a feeling I was being watched. I turned and fortunately I had my camera bag in hand. I got a couple of pics from a distance before the second one, that I didn't see, took off and this young one followed. Also saw a turkey in the yard this morning and yesterday I watched a Pileated Woodpecker have his way with an old stump...Must be spring


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2008)

Venison!


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL :rollhappy:
I do love a good venison loin cooked on the grill


----------

